# Looking for new land and partners



## tullisfireball (Jan 3, 2017)

I just moved back to Georgia from Montana, and I talked to my old rabbit hunting partner this week. He is considering getting out of rabbit dogs at the end of season unless some new opportunities open up. 
Most of the group that hunted with us has either had to quit hunting due to getting too old, or has passed away (the last one just a few months ago) 
My old partner has a pack of dogs and I will start rebuilding my pack after we finish our house hunting. 
I am wondering if there is anyone that is looking for new people to rabbit hunt with, right now he can supply the dogs if you have a place to run. 
I hope we can find some new friends, in this search as well as some new hunting partners.
We are located in the Barrow County and Walton County area.


----------

